# Should I go for an MBA?



## IndyEngineer (Apr 22, 2013)

I have 19 years of experience and am working as a senior engineer in highway/roadway design with an multi-national engineering consulting firm. I have a masters degree in engineering and took the PE exam on April 12. I am hoping to pass the test. Now I am debating that should I go for an MBA? I am not sure how an mba can help in the future. I am inclined towards an online mba program on a part-time basis as it would be hard to take a one year leave to finish the program. I also think it will take me few years to complete the program. Should I go for it?

I will appreciate your comments and please advise me if you are aware of a good but less expensive program.

I would like to mention that my company will only pay 3000$ per year.

Thanks


----------



## willsee (Apr 22, 2013)

If you aren't sure how it could help then I wouldn't go for it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 22, 2013)

willsee said:


> If you aren't sure how it could help then I wouldn't go for it.




The opposite side of that coin is better to have it and not need it than vice versa.

But, I agree that you really need to have a clear view of what you want to acheive in the future before making a decision.


----------



## solomonb (Apr 22, 2013)

Another point is that an MBA is only "really recognized" from the top 10 MBA schools. Yes, you will get some learning from everythiing else, however, only the top 10 MBA schools are really recognized. Now, that being said, does not connote that there are "bad" MBA programs out there-- some just much less robust than the top 10 programs.

If the company is only going to give you $3300/year-- before I would add any dollars of my own, I would want to know what I am going to do with it (the MBA) after I get it. Why an MBA? the MBA has lost a lot of luster in the past 15 years-- not as big a deal as it was 15 years ago.

Any kind of education is good-- however, before you decide to hock Momma's wedding ring for this degree, I would have a well developed plan on how it is going to help you advance your career.

No plan? Then the decision is just like that of buying a boat-- is this something that will give you pleasure and enjoyment, irrespective of the cost? Only you know the answer-- it is your money after all.


----------



## Supe (Apr 22, 2013)

In my company (very large EPC firm in the power industry), there are very few people in project management that do not have either an MBA or construction management degree. That being said, won't do much if you're not looking to get into a PM role.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 23, 2013)

^ my 0.02 cents worth, you said you are already a "senior engineer", where do you wanna go in your company from there? If you are wanting to go more into a management role, pursuing a MBA may show current management you are interested in advancing up the ladder, but if you want to continue engineering, then the MBA is probably not very useful. I got my MBA as an insurance policy. I talked my company into paying for 50% of the cost when I graduated from engineering school and figured that it would help me somewhere down the line. Compared to engineering school, I felt the MBA program was a joke. It is common sense and writing a crap load of papers. On the flip side, I can whip out a 10 page paper on just about anything in no time flat, so I guess it is worthwhile...


----------



## IndyEngineer (Apr 23, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I have a PMP certification and presently working as PM on one of the project.

As far as moving to the next role is concerned, I am a person who is getting the things done and companies don't promote their horses untill they find their replacements. So I will have to switch the firm to get to the next level. I am sticking with the firm as they have introduced me to a client as a PM on one project. Hence, I am hoping to get good experience in the new role which will definitely help me in getting to the next level. Hopefully, I would be a PM in the near future. But, I am thinking about getting in the position of department manager and that's where I think an MBA "might" help me.

I am not interested in top ten mba schools because I am not thinking about switching the fields. So a good and reputable school would work. However an online mba will take atleast 4/5 years to finish as I will have to do all the foundation courses first.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 24, 2013)

You may be surprised on what entry level courses are required for an MBA...I only had to take Accounting, otherwise my engineering BSEE w a math minor had everything else covered. I went to night school while working full time and teaching Judo and finished in 18 months...it can be done, just takes a lot of time


----------



## solomonb (Apr 24, 2013)

The program will determine what, if any, foundational courses you will need. Some of the "Pay your fee and get your B" type programs will allow you to enter without taking any additional foundational courses...others will requre some additional stem work in order to be fully matriculated.

If you are "all in", go for it. It will work, you will learn a lot-- however, this is not for the faint of heart. Your new position will give you some great experience that will serve you well when you jump ship-- sounds like you have a good plan!


----------



## nmeaster (Apr 28, 2013)

I came across an article just yesterday. But I can't find it now. But this article is similar :

http://www.cio.com/article/122509/Six_Reasons_Not_to_Get_an_MBA

My personal thoughts are that a good program is not worth the money and an inexpensive program is not worth your time.

With Phoenix and DeVry and all he other non-credentialed for-profit scams pumping out MBAs; the degree has been devalued.

It's hard for me imagine a positive ROI.

But if it gets you a job that you want. ...

FWIW

Mark


----------



## Lomarandil (Apr 30, 2013)

Agreed... in most cases you'll either spend too much for the "prestigious" MBA programs, or the degree itself won't have a lot of value for an engineer of your experience. I completed a degree in Engineering Management (half MBA, half Industrial Eng), and the MBA side was mostly common sense and some base knowledge/vocabulary.

You may want to look into taking some of the Open Online Courses being offered by many universities now.. it'll give you the basic knowledge (and usually some sort of certification) of an MBA, without the expense, and will be much easier to fit into your schedule.


----------

